# Video testimony from the Beller Game Farm Trial



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

In this link is some of the video testimony submitted as evidence in the Indiana trial of Russ Beller. Mr. Beller was found guilty of numerous crimes and fined $575,000, yet he is able to keep all of the deer.

Please watch, this is very powerful information.

http://real-hunters.com/bellar-trial-video.cfm


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have kept up on this case since it started. It still makes me wonder what the hell some of the people killing those animals use their heads for other than a hat rack..........

It never ceases to amaze me what some people will do for status and/or money.

Bob


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It all ties together with game ranching. Anyway to post up still pictures off that?
_______________________________________________________
House votes to end hunts in preserves 
Amendment reverses bill 
By Lesley Stedman Weidenbener
[email protected]
The Courier-Journal

INDIANAPOLIS -- The House approved an amendment yesterday that would stop new high-fence deer hunting preserves from opening and let existing preserves operate for just seven more years.

The amendment was added to House Bill 1349, which in its original form would have legalized fenced hunting despite a state agency's decision last year to end the practice.

But support was sketchy for total legalization of the hunting, which now takes place on as many as 15 preserves across the state. So the bill's author, Rep. John Ulmer, R-Goshen, offered to restrict it.

"These preserves had been legal in Indiana for a number of years" before the Department of Natural Resources reinterpreted existing state law, Ulmer told his colleagues. "This will allow these businesses to at least try and recoup their expenses for setting up these operations."

The amendment won votes from those who abhor fenced hunting and want to see it eventually eliminated, as well as those who support it and wanted some opportunity let existing operations continue for a few years.

"For someone like me who doesn't like it, it's better to vote for this as opposed to the underlying bill, which allows it forever," said Rep. Matt Pierce, D-Bloomington.

High-fenced hunting operations -- which are stocked with deer and sometimes elk and opened to people who pay for the opportunity to hunt -- started opening about 10 years ago in Indiana.

They also operate in Kentucky, Illinois, Ohio, Michigan and several other states across the country. They have recently been banned in seven states.

In Indiana, no state law specifically authorized fenced hunting, but the Department of Natural Resources told some entrepreneurs that they could open operations if they had a game breeder's license.

Then last year, new DNR Director Kyle Hupfer -- appointed by Gov. Mitch Daniels -- launched a study of the issue, ultimately deciding that state law didn't permit fenced hunting. But Hupfer said the agency wouldn't enforce any closures until after the legislature met this year, so lawmakers could review the decision.

Rodney Bruce of Corydon, who operates a preserve in Harrison County, sued the state over the decision. The case is still pending.

Rep. Dale Grubb, D-Covington, said some deer farmers and preserve owners have received correspondence as recently as last year that would make them believe their operations are legal.

That's why it's important, he said, to protect existing operations.

The House also approved an amendment yesterday proposed by Rep. Terry Goodin, D-Crothersville, to reinstate lifetime hunting and fishing licenses for veterans. They had been eliminated because they were losing money.

Reporter Lesley Stedman Weidenbener can be reached at (317) 634-1872.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

That is some video. So will anything happen to the shooters involved as well?


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

ok i have slow internet so i cant watch the video's....but could u explain wat happened? thanks


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

uke: uke: uke:


----------

